# Former MMA Fighter threatening to kill Dana White



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> For year now it seems
> 
> "UFC Prez Dana White is on the receiving end of some terrifying death threats from an ex-MMA fighter who says he plans to "shoot [Dana] right in the head" -- and now cops are on the case.
> 
> ...


Source:http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/19/dana-white-ufc-death-threats/?adid=hero2






I know it's TMZ, but I feel like this is worth posting anyway.. This guy is a serious mental case and needs to be in some sort of institution.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Reminds me of Charlie Z. Total nut job.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Reminds me of Charlie Z. Total nut job.


This guy is a legitimate pro fighter though, he could kill Dana with his bare hands if he found him (I'm not saying he's a good pro fighter). He fought Frank Mir back in the day.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

He seems legit.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

M.C said:


> He seems legit.


he's ******* psychotic! 

If anybody here has a psychology degree i'd like to hear your analysis.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> he's ******* psychotic!
> 
> If anybody here has a psychology degree i'd like to hear your analysis.


I didn't see anything psychotic about him to be honest. He shouldn't be threatening to kill anyone but in reality, people talk like that all the time "I'll kill you!" and they don't honestly mean it.

Not that I really think he's legit, that's still me being sarcastic, but he's far from psychotic.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

M.C said:


> I didn't see anything psychotic about him to be honest. He shouldn't be threatening to kill anyone but in reality, people talk like that all the time "I'll kill you!" and they don't honestly mean it.
> 
> Not that I really think he's legit, that's still me being sarcastic, but he's far from psychotic.


I think he shows signs of schizophrenia when he relates things that happened in movies to his real life, i think he struggles to see the difference between fact and fiction and I found it quite creepy the way he would talk about his childhood. I think he has a very dark past and a very dark future. 

But I don't know anything so that's just my $0.02


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> I think he shows signs of schizophrenia when he relates things that happened in movies to his real life, i think he struggles to see the difference between fact and fiction and I found it quite creepy the way he would talk about his childhood. I think he has a very dark past and a very dark future.
> 
> But I don't know anything so that's just my $0.02


He does show some signs of not being sure what is fact and fiction, but 80% of the world share this very same trait.

I just don't see anything wrong with him given what I can see by pointing to the majority of others out there. That's just me, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> This guy is a legitimate pro fighter though, he could kill Dana with his bare hands if he found him (I'm not saying he's a good pro fighter). He fought Frank Mir back in the day.


Look at the guy though. He doesn't look remotely legit. He was probably one of the guys who got into MMA like 15 years ago when all you had to do was brawl... especially in lower organizations.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> He does show some signs of not being sure what is fact and fiction, but 80% of the world share this very same trait.
> 
> I just don't see anything wrong with him given what I can see by pointing to the majority of others out there. That's just me, though. :thumbsup:




Quinn -


> "In the voicemails, obtained by TMZ, the delusional Quinn accuses White of sending in henchmen to kill him, claiming, "I just want you to know, since you're bringing that to me, you should be worried about your own safety, bitch."



And you cant see anything wrong with him??? Oh boy.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Quinn -
> 
> 
> And you cant see anything wrong with him??? Oh boy.


Anything wrong with him compared to...what? He thinks weird things and has odd opinions, whether they are even remotely realistic or not. Sounds like 80% of the world's population to me.

As I said, he's a bit aggressive, but other than that I've seen stranger people get away with their strange and harmful ideas with them being widely accepted.

He's an odd one, but so are most.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Quinn -
> 
> 
> And you cant see anything wrong with him??? Oh boy.


Haha watch the video.. he goes off on crazy tangents about things that happened to "this little boy" who is incidentally him. He really seems like he has more than a few screws loose.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I think I may have seen this video before. Definitely have seen this guy in a similar video in years passed. I'd remember that crazy anywhere. I personally think he needs some chill pills, but as long as he isn't a danger to himself or others he has as much right to be nutter as the rest of us


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I like this dude.

What's wrong with him exactly? ( apart from getting handcuffed to trees as a boy )

I would rather listen to this dude ramble on then 90% of MMA community.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I like this dude.
> 
> What's wrong with him exactly? ( apart from getting handcuffed to trees as a boy )
> 
> I would rather listen to this dude ramble on then 90% of MMA community.


well lucky for you :hug:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

dude needs to chill.


he also has a terrible MMA record... 5 and 7 or something like that.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

hellholming said:


> dude needs to chill.
> 
> 
> he also has a terrible MMA record... 5 and 7 or something like that.







and a vid of an exhibition fight


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

lmaoooo i just found this video on his channel...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH1QrZXQFzM

'all you did was put your **** on the chopping block when i cut your cock off'

'hey, i dont have any illegitimate kids bitch!'


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Anything wrong with him compared to...what? He thinks weird things and has odd opinions, whether they are even remotely realistic or not. Sounds like 80% of the world's population to me.
> 
> As I said, he's a bit aggressive, but other than that I've seen stranger people get away with their strange and harmful ideas with them being widely accepted.
> 
> He's an odd one, but so are most.


Sounds like 80% of the worlds population to you???

You must hang around some weird people if you think there is any truth to what you are saying.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Sounds like 80% of the worlds population to you???
> 
> You must hang around some weird people if you think there is any truth to what you are saying.


If 80% of folk were like this guy then i'd prefer to stay indoors.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Sounds like 80% of the worlds population to you???
> 
> You must hang around some weird people if you think there is any truth to what you are saying.


60% of American's (and many more oversea) believe that a literal 600 year old man gathered up 2 of each animal (millions of them) and put them on a boat so they could have sex, because a giant flood was coming that was supposed to rid the world of evil sinner people.

This guy thinks what.. aliens exist and he seems a bit odd? He fits right in.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> 60% of American's (and many more oversea) believe that a literal 600 year old man gathered up 2 of each animal (millions of them) and put them on a boat so they could have sex, because a giant flood was coming that was supposed to rid the world of evil sinner people.
> 
> This guy thinks what.. aliens exist and seems a bit odd? He fits right in.


Yep.

Hell, I regularly read things on this very forum I consider completely absurd. I would like to think I'm the author of a few nuggets myself.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yep.
> 
> Hell, I regularly read things on this very forum I consider completely absurd. I would like to think I'm the author of a few nuggets myself.


If he was a poster on this forum do you think he would be banned?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> If he was a poster on this forum do you think he would be banned?


Probably... but not before amusing me a great deal.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

M.C said:


> 60% of American's (and many more oversea) believe that a literal 600 year old man gathered up 2 of each animal (millions of them) and put them on a boat so they could have sex, because a giant flood was coming that was supposed to rid the world of evil sinner people.
> 
> This guy thinks what.. aliens exist and he seems a bit odd? He fits right in.


oh so people believing a religion makes them as crazy as this guy? wow...

we believe in the message of the bible and that god is capable of extraordinary things. thats is a horrible example man

watch this guys youtube channel. he is pretty violent and rants about the same shit over and over. then he threatens to kill dana white

but yet all christians are just as crazy according to you.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

madrappa said:


> oh so people believing a religion makes them as crazy as this guy? wow...
> 
> we believe in the message of the bible and that god is capable of extraordinary things. thats is a horrible example man
> 
> ...


He isn't crazy, and neither are Christians. Christians believe (not all of them, of course, but roughly 60% of American's) that a literal (real, not fake, but real life) 600 (not 60, 600) year old man, put two of every animal (all 2-5 million or so of them at the time) on a boat so they can get down and make babies, because the magic man in the sky decided to destroy all the evil little people in the world.

This guy thinks aliens are real and he's a bit aggressive.

You are mistaking "crazy" with odd and strange ideas/thoughts. He's normal in a world filled with stuff like this on a daily basis (you can see my other posts, I said he's normal, not crazy).

If I'm to accept and tolerate religious nonsense, then I am to accept and tolerate all other types of nonsense, including his. I believe everyone should be allowed to spew out whatever things they want, whether they make no sense at all or make perfect sense to everyone - freedom of speech and expression.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

M.C said:


> 60% of American's (and many more oversea) believe that a literal 600 year old man gathered up 2 of each animal (millions of them) and put them on a boat so they could have sex, because a giant flood was coming that was supposed to rid the world of evil sinner people.
> 
> This guy thinks what.. aliens exist and he seems a bit odd? He fits right in.


Not really. Just because someone is Christian doesn't mean they believe every story in the bible verbatim. Especially the Old Testament... which is mostly metaphors.

To compare all Christians to some obviously insane youtube nut job is very insulting. Definitely don't approve. Also, before this blows up into a religion debate, remember that you brought it up.

Edit: He believes that Dana White is sending people to kill him. He is crazy. How is this even a debate? I feel like MC just wants to compare him to Christians and that was the sole reason for defending him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Not really. Just because someone is Christian doesn't mean they believe every story in the bible verbatim. Especially the Old Testament... which is mostly metaphors.
> 
> To compare all Christians to some obviously insane youtube nut job is very insulting. Definitely don't approve. Also, before this blows up into a religion debate, remember that you brought it up.


I never said all Christians, I said 60% of American's, and I don't find it offensive when Christians push their god into my countries politics even when they are not supposed to, and deprive gay people of marriage and civil/equal rights because of their dogma - so they or you shouldn't feel offensive when I call their religion nonsense.

Also, he's not anymore insane than anyone who believes any other weird thing, as stated above.

edit - it has nothing to do with Christians, that was just a widely accepted example to prove my point. I could point Muslims, scientologists, those people who still believe in the sun and that stars can tell your fate, guys who think the world is literally going to end in 2012, etc.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

M.C said:


> Also, he's not anymore insane than anyone who believes any other weird thing, as stated above.


He doesn't just believe a couple of weird things though, everything he says is completely off. Everything he says reeks of delusion and in my mind, people that say nothing normal and only talk crazy are exactly that.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Dan Quinn vs Charlie Z NEEDS to happen, although Charlie's record is way better at 22-0


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

M.C said:


> He isn't crazy, and neither are Christians. Christians believe (not all of them, of course, but roughly 60% of American's) that a literal (real, not fake, but real life) 600 (not 60, 600) year old man, put two of every animal (all 2-5 million or so of them at the time) on a boat so they can get down and make babies, because the magic man in the sky decided to destroy all the evil little people in the world.
> 
> This guy thinks aliens are real and he's a bit aggressive.
> 
> ...


yeah your a little off base there. of course some people believe it literally but that is usually the people with less understanding of logic/science.. and even if they do believe it literally, that is what makes them have faith in god.. because they believe that he can do extraordinary things. 



PheelGoodInc said:


> Not really. Just because someone is Christian doesn't mean they believe every story in the bible verbatim. Especially the Old Testament... which is mostly metaphors.
> 
> To compare all Christians to some obviously insane youtube nut job is very insulting. Definitely don't approve. Also, before this blows up into a religion debate, remember that you brought it up.
> 
> Edit: He believes that Dana White is sending people to kill him. He is crazy. How is this even a debate? I feel like MC just wants to compare him to Christians and that was the sole reason for defending him.


this is :thumbsup:. most christians actually believe in the bible for the message and understand it was written by man and in a time where there was less understanding of the world. still, maybe those people of old times felt a connection to a spiritual source? not everyone does and that is understandable. but dont generalize. i dont get how you can classify this guy in the same bracket...

anyway back on topic.. dude is violent, admitted to being a drug addict, rants about the same shit and threatened to kill somebody multiple times. is it gonna take him actually killing someone to convince u he is a little bit off the ******* rocker?

i just dont think your system of judgement is very smart. if there are people like this in your life that i suggest you not associate with them.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

pipe said:


> Dan Quinn vs Charlie Z NEEDS to happen, although Charlie's record is way better at 22-0


haha Charlie would get crushed, the scary thing is Quinn is a big guy and he actually knows how to fight. If there's any truth to his crazy stories i feel very bad for the victims.




MRBRESK said:


>


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> He doesn't just believe a couple of weird things though, everything he says is completely off. Everything he says reeks of delusion and in my mind, people that say nothing normal and only talk crazy are exactly that.


You based this on some videos? He says some strange things and has some strange opinions (none of which are more odd or "crazy" than what I can point to on a daily basis). 

I don't judge people based on a few videos, and even if that video showcase was everything he is as a person, he's still not so different compared to many who are widely accepted in this world. 

For a different example since Mr. PGI seems to be thinking I'm picking on Christians (I'm not, it's just a very easy example), the guys who think 2012 is really going to be the end of the world because an ancient group of people wrote a calendar and it stops, are still as nonsensical as this guy. The difference here is, there is quite a big number of these people out there, and other than calling them crazy or insane, or that they need psychiatric help, we just say "lol I wonder what they will do when the next day comes" - which is the right response - not calling them insane and that they need mental help.

This guy is odd and strange, but I've seen far stranger both individually and in groups - all of whom I find amusing, but not crazy.



madrappa said:


> yeah your a little off base there. of course some people believe it literally but that is usually the people with less understanding of logic/science.. and even if they do believe it literally, that is what makes them have faith in god.. because they believe that he can do extraordinary things.
> 
> 
> 
> this is :thumbsup:. most christians actually believe in the bible for the message and understand it was written by man and in a time where there was less understanding of the world. still, maybe those people of old times felt a connection to a spiritual source? not everyone does and that is understandable. but dont generalize. i dont get how you can classify this guy in the same bracket...


There was a poll that showed 60% of American's take Noah's ark story literally, there have been a few polls, actually. You can do a very fast Google search on it (it's right at the top of the results). I said not every Christian believes it, but 60% of American's do.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

^the way you classify people is mad strange man. i dont get how death threats dont instantly bring up a red flag for you

this guy is amusing as ****, but when you threaten to kill multiple people... that is legitimately someone in need of medical help.. i almost feel like you didnt see his videos... yea they r just videos but when he does 30 min long ones and has about 150 of them where he ALWAYS rants about the shit he went thru as a kid, his parents fucked him, he will fight/kill somebody... how can you say he isnt crazy man? and then go group him with religious people or conspiracy nuts?

he made death threats! your judgement system seems flawed... i would be careful around people like this much more so than someone who believes in something that is against the norm..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

M.C said:


> You based this on some videos? He says some strange things and has some strange opinions (none of which are more odd or "crazy" than what I can point to on a daily basis).
> 
> I don't judge people based on a few videos, and even if that video showcase was everything he is as a person, he's still not so different compared to many who are widely accepted in this world.
> 
> ...


He mentions that he was accused of **** in college. God has told him that he is an Angel named Maitreya, he mixes something called stevia with water to create pure h20 which "explodes into a soup" he calls this "cold fission". Stevia has made him the toughest man on the planet and it can heal cancer and heal all diseases. 

"Dan threw his son down the stairs to prove stevia has magic power and compared it to the war in Iraq. The power of stevia brought his nearly-dead cat back to life. He has an imaginary friendship/partnership with Mark Brannon (Mel Gibson from Tequila Sunrise) and he thinks the character from the Bad Boy clothing line was modeled after him because he beat up 5 guys at a bar one time."

Call it what you will.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

madrappa said:


> ^the way you classify people is mad strange man. i dont get how death threats dont instantly bring up a red flag for you
> 
> this guy is amusing as ****, but when you threaten to kill multiple people... that is legitimately someone in need of medical help.. i almost feel like you didnt see his videos... yea they r just videos but when he does 30 min long ones and has about 150 of them where he ALWAYS rants about the shit he went thru as a kid, his parents fucked him, he will fight/kill somebody... how can you say he isnt crazy man? and then go group him with religious people or conspiracy nuts?
> 
> he made death threats! your judgement system seems flawed... i would be careful around people like this much more so than someone who believes in something that is against the norm..


Religious people make death threats all the time, in fact they killed man for drawing one of their prophets a few years back. Have you ever heard of the crusades? Religion and religious branches are one of the leading causes of war in the world, so don't say because this guy makes a death threat, that he's worse - he's really not, unlike religion he has yet to kill someone (or millions, in religion's case).

Also, how do you know this isn't how he vents out his frustrations and issues? Everyone has to vent somewhere, he found You-tube and a way to express his anger/frustration, words mean little, actions matter - so far he hasn't actually killed someone, has he? People say they want to kill someone all the time, it never happens (well, usually) and hasn't happened for him in over 150 videos (I didn't lookw ho many, going by your stat there).



MRBRESK said:


> He mentions that he was accused of **** in college. God has told him that he is an Angel named Maitreya, he mixes something called stevia with water to create pure h20 which "explodes into a soup" he calls this "cold fission". Stevia has made him the toughest man on the planet and it can heal cancer and heal all diseases.
> 
> "Dan threw his son down the stairs to prove stevia has magic power and compared it to the war in Iraq. The power of stevia brought his nearly-dead cat back to life. He has an imaginary friendship/partnership with Mark Brannon (Mel Gibson from Tequila Sunrise) and he thinks the character from the Bad Boy clothing line was modeled after him because he beat up 5 guys at a bar one time."
> 
> Call it what you will.


There is a very large branch of religion (multiple ones from different countries) that believe prayer can heal cancer. Just recently a family did not take their kid into the hospital as they felt God would cure him (I believe it was appendicitis or something), well God did not cure him, and he died. There's also a branch of people who think love/certain plants can cure you, and all you need to do is give into the light of the world (this also doesn't cure you, but they think it does).

Have you seen the Mexican guy who says he's the reincarnation of Jesus, the actual, real second coming? He was on the movie Religious, I can find him if you want more info. He has his own church and is praised by many. He should be, after all, he's freakin' Jesus.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> This guy is a legitimate pro fighter though, he could kill Dana with his bare hands if he found him (I'm not saying he's a good pro fighter). He fought Frank Mir back in the day.


Yeah but probably not so much Dana's bodyguards.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He's here to do good deeds guys! Looks like Dan was in a good mood this day.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He probably doesn't train much anymore...I doubt he's super tough in a fight at this point...relatively speaking of course.


> Religious people make death threats all the time, in fact they killed man for drawing one of their prophets a few years back. Have you ever heard of the crusades? Religion and religious branches are one of the leading causes of war in the world, so don't say because this guy makes a death threat, that he's worse - he's really not, unlike religion he has yet to kill someone (or millions, in religion's case).


Believe it or not, the poster you were replying to wasn't actually referencing any religions or defending them... but rather this one eccentric individual....but any excuse to spew your usual pseudo-intellectual bullshit, eh?


Oh and by the way, a poll of 1,000 people of dubious background does not equate to the beliefs of over 300 million people.....obviously.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

M.C said:


> Religious people make death threats all the time, in fact they killed man for drawing one of their prophets a few years back. Have you ever heard of the crusades? Religion and religious branches are one of the leading causes of war in the world, so don't say because this guy makes a death threat, that he's worse - he's really not, unlike religion he has yet to kill someone (or millions, in religion's case).
> 
> Also, how do you know this isn't how he vents out his frustrations and issues? Everyone has to vent somewhere, he found You-tube and a way to express his anger/frustration, words mean little, actions matter - so far he hasn't actually killed someone, has he? People say they want to kill someone all the time, it never happens (well, usually) and hasn't happened for him in over 150 videos (I didn't lookw ho many, going by your stat there).
> 
> ...


Those people in paragraph one are freaking idiots! Possibly crazy, who knows. That's some retarded ass parenting though. 

And yes, I posted Religulous for xpillowjp or whatever his name is to watch cos he was pissing me off about Religion last week, and I don't think that Mexican guy is crazy, I think he's very intelligent and is making a killing off of an audience that is very susceptible to being lied to.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> He probably doesn't train much anymore...I doubt he's super tough in a fight at this point...relatively speaking of course.
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the poster you were replying to wasn't actually referencing any religions or defending them... but rather this one eccentric individual....but any excuse to spew your usual pseudo-intellectual bullshit, eh?
> ...





madrappa said:


> yeah your a little off base there. of course some people believe it literally but that is usually the people with less understanding of logic/science.. and even if they do believe it literally, that is what makes them have faith in god.. because they believe that he can do extraordinary things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Factually incorrect. We are debating if Christian's are worse/equal/better than this guy (or religious people in general). Please try again. :thumbsup:

edit - not "better" than, but equally strange ideas. I've kept the notion that everyone should be free to express themselves and that none of them are crazy, they are just humans, and humans believe in and have strange ideas of all shapes and sizes and have done so since our race started and will probably continue until our race ends. Just to make that clear.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> After three years away from fighting sports, Quinn decided to try his hand in mixed martial arts. In his second fight, he lost to future UFC World Heavyweight champion Frank Mir.
> Other notable bouts Quinn had was his fight against UFC star Jason Lambert, in which Lambert avoided engagement and won via decision, and a fight against K1 striker Carter Williams, who controversially defeated Quinn by TKO via illegal low kick.[3] Although he was locked deep in a keylock, Quinn refused to submit against Dan Molina, ultimately forcing the ref to end the fight in favor of Molina.[4] Quinn then went on hiatus from MMA for four years.
> In his return fight, Quinn KO'd Muay Thai/X-Arm fighter Bond Lapua, who outweighed him by fifty pounds


When he was younger he wasn't that bad.. Could have a decent record and we could have seen him in the UFC had he been a little luckier.

MC, I replied to you at the end of the last page. Not sure if you saw.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> Those people in paragraph one are freaking idiots! Possibly crazy, who knows. That's some retarded ass parenting though.
> 
> And yes, I posted Religulous for xpillowjp or whatever his name is to watch cos he was pissing me off about Religion last week, and I don't think that Mexican guy is crazy, I think he's very intelligent and is making a killing off of an audience that is very susceptible to being lied to.


Sorry I did not see it, thanks for telling me, buddy. :thumbsup:

They are indeed crazy, but they are crazy because of the dogma they believe in, and they are not a rare example, things like this happen in the religious community all the time. Do I think religious people are crazy? Absolutely not, and I can't stress enough that even though I used religion as an example, I gave a list of other examples in a previous post, it was simply a well known example that I used - I'm not picking on the religious, I'm giving a comparison to all groups/people with strange ideas/odd opinions that don't actually make any sense (to everyone).

As for that guy (Jesus lol), you assume he is like that but, how do you know he isn't really believing it? How do you know this guy isn't on there for show? Or that he's perfectly normal just has some strange ideas and Youtube is the safest/best place to put them?

I say, nobody that we have talked here is crazy, they all just have different and equally polarizing/strange ideas, as humans have had through human history. This guy isn't killing anyone or hurting anyone, he's not raping kids or thinks he can fly and tried to jump off a building - he's a weird dude with weird thoughts/ideas, but not more than so many others out there - that is my point only.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> Factually incorrect. We are debating if Christian's are worse/equal/better than this guy (or religious people in general). Please try again. :thumbsup:
> 
> edit - not "better" than, but equally strange ideas. I've kept the notion that everyone should be free to express themselves and that none of them are crazy, they are just humans, and humans believe in and have strange ideas of all shapes and sizes and have done so since our race started and will probably continue until our race ends. Just to make that clear.


Perhaps you're nearsighted and it's difficult to see from up there on your high horse, however, he did not debate with you if they were equal/worse/better, he simply questioned and countered your claim that most people take the Bible literally based on an asinine survey of 1000 people somehow equaling "most Americans".

Secondly, there is a significant difference between being swindled by something that may or may not be true, and being legitimately convinced by your own paranoid fantasies.

The former happens to pretty much all people who are not Enlightened, like the Buddha, and M.C, the latter fits the psychological profile of someone suffering from psychosis.


If you wanted to use this thread as a forum for your usual moral zealotry, you should've picked something more agreeable, like the guy in general not being a bad person....not something that's completely asinine.


But hey, somewhere out there, someone believes Jesus is the savior so this is okay! :confused05:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Perhaps your nearsighted and it's difficult to see from up there on your high horse, however, he did not debate with you if they were equal/worse/better, he simply questioned and countered your claim that most people take the Bible literally based on an asinine survey of 1000 people somehow equaling "most Americans".
> 
> Secondly, there is a significant difference between being swindled by something that may or may not be true, and being legitimately convinced by your own paranoid fantasies.
> 
> ...


Aw, try to not take it so seriously there, and have a friendly discussion. 

He was saying this guy is crazy as he was using death threats, but then said religious people are not like him "how could I compared the two" in one of his posts I believe (correct me if I'm wrong of course, it's 5AM here with no sleep) and that is the comparison. 

Also, I'm not using the thread for anything except the discussion. I'm saying he's not crazy, he just has weird ideas (like religious people, people who think the world ends this year, people who think the earth and plants can heal cancer and that the position of Mars can tell what's in your future).


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He said he was psychotic...which clearly, he's showing familiar symptoms of psychosis by the literal definition of it.

No one cares about his ideology, he's been described as having violent delusions that quite obviously never happened.

Secondly, regardless if he's crazy or not, he's still going to be in huge hot water legally...anytime someone issues a bomb threat, the repercussions are going to be drastic, regardless of how "normal" he is....relative to religious zealots.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> He said he was psychotic...which clearly, he's showing familiar symptoms of psychosis by the literal definition of it.
> 
> No one cares about his ideology, he's been described as having violent delusions that quite obviously never happened.
> 
> Secondly, regardless if he's crazy or not, he's still going to be in huge hot water legally...anytime someone issues a bomb threat, the repercussions are going to be drastic, regardless of how "normal" he is....relative to religious zealots.


He's not psychotic, he's normal. Don't get me wrong, most people have a certain level of "crazy" in them including myself, but he's not anymore crazy or psychotic than any of the groups/individuals I mentioned that get little hate.

As for the bomb threat/legal issues, I have no idea what you are talking about. If he issued a bomb threat (threatened someone with a bomb? I don't know, too late for me to know if it was in that video or not) then he should get legally busted for it. Nothing to really say about that, he broke the law, shizzle happens.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

> Psychosis is a loss of contact with reality, usually including false beliefs about what is taking place or who one is (delusions) and seeing or hearing things that aren't there (hallucinations).





> "In the voicemails, obtained by TMZ, the delusional Quinn accuses White of sending in henchmen to kill him, claiming, "I just want you to know, since you're bringing that to me, you should be worried about your own safety, bitch."


There's a reason most people are calling a spade a spade here, and not going off into side tangents about morality and other nonsense.

Mainly because it's a fairly clear-cut case...one cannot be delusional about something that is speculative...the comparisons to religion are laughable at best. Trying too hard.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> There's a reason most people are calling a spade a spade here, and not going off into side tangents about morality and other nonsense.
> 
> Mainly because it's a fairly clear-cut case...one can not be delusional about something that speculative...the comparisons to religion are laughable at best. Trying too hard.


You mean like the people who say that God physically talks to them, and that they can physically and mentally "feel" God, the ones who say they "see" god, not in trees and the lovely sunset, but literally SEE God? They are as delusional as this guy, which as I said, is pretty normal given what strange things so many people believe (be it religious or otherwise).


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes? Your point?

The average person definitely does not claim to literally see God. Not even the average religious person.

That's actually quite blasphemous.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Those super religious folk who believe that they can see and talk to "God" are certainly delusional, but when the deluded being is concocting violent thoughts is when the alarm bells should begin to ring.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

madrappa said:


> he made death threats! *your judgement system seems flawed*... i would be careful around people like this much more so than someone who believes in something that is against the norm..


Says the one who has more friends with DUIs than not :wink01:

Anyway, uttering threats is illegal last I checked, and the man has an obvious screw loose. Were these threats being directed at me, I'd want the police to be looking into it. As would any of you I imagine.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Things I learned in this thread:


Someone wants to kill Dana White

MC might be a crazy person


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Something tells me this is not the first death threat Dana has received and it probobly will not be the last.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

6 pages of debate on whether a crazy guy is crazy or not... 

What is this site coming to?


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, if you ever need proof that there are crazy people out there just watch this video. Its scary how many of these people are out there today, just ticking time bombs that you could set off in traffic, the grocery store, bowling (lol) and they'll go nuts and kill a few people.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> 6 pages of debate on whether a crazy guy is crazy or not...
> 
> What is this site coming to?


It's coming to how pretentious one can be before everyone gives up and bows down to his moral and intellectual superiority.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Enough.

This is a forum and someone debating something regardless of how you feel about it is not against the rules.

If you wish to debate in a constructive way then that is fine. If not, please move along.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Dan & Dana should settle this in the ring. I'd pay to see it. It would probably be an easier matchup for Dana than Tito.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

This thread is a perfect example of why I don't discuss religion on the internet. And I'm not even religious.

On the original topic. From the perspective of someone who does have a degree in Psychology - Forensic Human Behavior Studies - this guy definitely shows signs of paranoid delusions well outside the normal range. Has a history of aggression, makes constant threats, exhibits stalker behaviors towards the object of his delusions, and has made a public record of his thought process. I can't definitively label him with a particular disorder due to the limited nature of the exposure but can I say that he is someone to be watched and treated as a threat? Most definitely.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> This thread is a perfect example of why I don't discuss religion on the internet. And I'm not even religious.
> 
> On the original topic. From the perspective of someone who does have a degree in Psychology - Forensic Human Behavior Studies - this guy definitely shows signs of paranoid delusions well outside the normal range. Has a history of aggression, makes constant threats, exhibits stalker behaviors towards the object of his delusions, and has made a public record of his thought process. I can't definitively label him with a particular disorder due to the limited nature of the exposure but can I say that he is someone to be watched and treated as a threat? Most definitely.


... or maybe he's just another harmless youtube idiot who's bark is far louder then his bite?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> ... or maybe he's just another harmless youtube idiot who's bark is far louder then his bite?


I didn't say he should be incarcerated just treated as a potential threat but if this guy were doing all of this focused on you would you relegate him to just another harmless youtube idiot?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I didn't say he should be incarcerated just treated as a potential threat but if this guy were doing all of this focused on you would you relegate him to just another harmless youtube idiot?


If I was Dana White... yes.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Honestly, this guy is just a harmless guy seeking for attention imo. Just look at his videos.. He might be one of the best comedians-by accident i've seen in recent times. 






Start from the 2 minute mark to see an undeniable sexual move.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes because high profile people have proven to be immune to the homicidal tendencies of disturbed people... unless you ignore actual evidence on the subject. Stalkers - especially ones with a love based or revenge based obsession - have a very high percentage of violent action against the targets of their obsession. And an oddly high percentage of being able to infiltrate security measures taken against them.

But, other than the facts, it's perfectly safe just to denounce him as a nut and ignore him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Yes because high profile people have proven to be immune to the homicidal tendencies of disturbed people... unless you ignore actual evidence on the subject. Stalkers - especially ones with a love based or revenge based obsession - have a very high percentage of violent action against the targets of their obsession. And an oddly high percentage of being able to infiltrate security measures taken against them.
> 
> But, other than the facts, it's perfectly safe just to denounce him as a nut and ignore him.


If I had to hazard a guess as to how many threatening youtube rants ( of which there are millions ) actually lead to anything serious happening is about 0.01%.

Combine that with Danas considerable security and all your left with is about as threatening as a small terrier barking at you from 100 meters away.

But no. You know the "facts"... which are not actually facts. Just your speculations based on the youtube ramblings of some saddo you've never met. Facts indeed. :laugh:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

If charlie_Z and this guy ever fought, charlie would get merc'd. Whats scary about this guy is that he can actually fight.

As far as the crazy religious people vs crazy dan quinn, I see there being a large difference. Dan has these "delusions" that he came up with all on his own, and the guy is nutty and eccentric about these. Christians, most definitely have some delusions and some crazyness, but theirs steam from different things and reasons. Most intelligent and rational people can look at X religion and see its a bunch of crazy lies. But when people are raised believing these crazy stories from childhood and uphold those traditions, its easy to see how perfectly normal people can believe such delusion. Not to mention if they are surrounded by like minded people who believe the same crazy non-sense. I believed in noah and the ark when I was a kid.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> If 80% of folk were like this guy then i'd prefer to stay indoors.


Same here.



M.C said:


> 60% of American's (and many more oversea) believe that a literal 600 year old man gathered up 2 of each animal (millions of them) and put them on a boat so they could have sex, because a giant flood was coming that was supposed to rid the world of evil sinner people.
> 
> This guy thinks what.. aliens exist and he seems a bit odd? He fits right in.


Ohh boy... Maybe you and him are alot more alike then you think?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> If I had to hazard a guess as to how many threatening youtube rants ( of which there are millions ) actually lead to anything serious happening is about 0.01%.
> 
> Combine that with Danas considerable security and all your left with is about as threatening as a small terrier barking at you from 100 meters away.
> 
> But no. You know the "facts"... which are not actually facts. Just your speculations based on the youtube ramblings of some saddo you've never met. Facts indeed. :laugh:


The facts I was referring are the actual statistics regarding this kind of behavior as opposed to concrete knowledge of the man involved. My conclusion was based off of the legal standards of threat assessment as followed by the FBI. But I did state that calling him a potential threat is the most I can do with the information at hand.

Your whole opinion is based off of guesswork and a continuing disdain for actual established methodology and research. If this man were targeting you with these youtube rants and threatening phone calls you would be living at the police station as a nervous wreck. Like most people.

And I'm done with the argument.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh boy... Maybe you and him are alot more alike then you think?


Why? Because I'm proving accurate statistics to get my point across? 

You are right, however, we are all a bit strange in our own way (hence, he's normal).


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Just looks like some average douche bag on drugs to me.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> And I'm done with the argument.


Really? Oh man... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> Why? Because I'm proving accurate statistics to get my point across?
> 
> You are right, however, we are all a bit strange in our own way (hence, he's normal).


Accurate......right.


Maybe you missed the part for the third time now where the survey size was 1000 people of dubious backgrounds(this could've been 1000 people from the same backwoods village in Mississippi for all we know)

I'm not sure why you seem to believe 1000 people is an adequate survey size for over 300 million.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

M.C said:


> Aw, try to not take it so seriously there, and have a friendly discussion.
> 
> He was saying this guy is crazy as he was using death threats, but then said religious people are not like him "how could I compared the two" in one of his posts I believe (correct me if I'm wrong of course, it's 5AM here with no sleep) and that is the comparison.
> 
> Also, I'm not using the thread for anything except the discussion. I'm saying he's not crazy, he just has weird ideas (like religious people, people who think the world ends this year, people who think the earth and plants can heal cancer and that the position of Mars can tell what's in your future).


yea man, ur trippin. there are nutcases in EVERY group. this doesnt mean we should ignore them and consider them normal. all these specific examples of crazy religious people has you GENERALIZING and putting christians in the same boat as violent nutjobs. are there christian violent nutjobs? yes... Atheist violent nut jobs? yes... i still dont get your connection to quinn and christians... 

im not heavily religious. but i dont slander peoples religion. my view is essentially agnostic. i have been an atheist, i know these things you pick at in terms of organized religion being flawed. I agree. there have been people who use the scripture to make people carry out derranged evil things. but there are still good christians/muslims/jews and to think that having faith is the same as dan quinn's death threats is stupid...

there are groups of atheists who do terrible shit, but i dont show the statistics and try to demonize ALL atheists for the things that some of them do. I agree with you that there are examples of religious people who have wrongfully killed and what i am letting you know is, you should learn what crazy is so you can avoid these people when you interact with them. there are examples of crazy EVERYWHERE and you should be weary of that and not just think everyone is normal. it may get you killed... perhaps in the area you live in you are safer from this happening, therefore more naive about it, but where im from, if you arent able to discern between crazy and not crazy, your gonna get killed. 




Canadian Psycho said:


> Says the one who has more friends with DUIs than not :wink01:
> 
> Anyway, uttering threats is illegal last I checked, and the man has an obvious screw loose. Were these threats being directed at me, I'd want the police to be looking into it. As would any of you I imagine.


haha, i live in LA. the statement is factual and i would be totally isolated if i dissasociated with people who got dui's. my dad and sister have gotten one too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> If I had to hazard a guess as to how many threatening youtube rants ( of which there are millions ) actually lead to anything serious happening is about 0.01%.
> 
> Combine that with Danas considerable security and all your left with is about as threatening as a small terrier barking at you from 100 meters away.
> 
> But no. You know the "facts"... which are not actually facts. Just your speculations based on the youtube ramblings of some saddo you've never met. Facts indeed. :laugh:


The only thing that is concerning about this is he somehow gained access to a private work phone line.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Accurate......right.
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the part for the third time now where the survey size was 1000 people of dubious backgrounds(this could've been 1000 people from the same backwoods village in Mississippi for all we know)
> ...


Which one of the countless statistical studies that generally come around the same percentage is that one?



madrappa said:


> yea man, ur trippin. there are nutcases in EVERY group. this doesnt mean we should ignore them and consider them normal. all these specific examples of crazy religious people has you GENERALIZING and putting christians in the same boat as violent nutjobs. are there christian violent nutjobs? yes... Atheist violent nut jobs? yes... i still dont get your connection to quinn and christians...
> 
> im not heavily religious. but i dont slander peoples religion. my view is essentially agnostic. i have been an atheist, i know these things you pick at in terms of organized religion being flawed. I agree. there have been people who use the scripture to make people carry out derranged evil things. but there are still good christians/muslims/jews and to think that having faith is the same as dan quinn's death threats is stupid...
> 
> there are groups of atheists who do terrible shit, but i dont show the statistics and try to demonize ALL atheists for the things that some of them do. I agree with you that there are examples of religious people who have wrongfully killed and what i am letting you know is, you should learn what crazy is so you can avoid these people when you interact with them. there are examples of crazy EVERYWHERE and you should be weary of that and not just think everyone is normal. it may get you killed... perhaps in the area you live in you are safer from this happening, therefore more naive about it, but where im from, if you arent able to discern between crazy and not crazy, your gonna get killed.


A religious man says "I see God, not in the trees, but his literal form, I see him and his my lord" - people say "well, that's his personal relationship with God, you should not question it". This man is clearly strange/weird and delusional, but is protected by his religion. Nobody tells this man to go get mental help, meds, and that he is crazy - they just respect his opinion even though he says he physically sees something nobody else does. There are nutcases in every group yes, and these nutcases, as this example I just stated, are not told to see a psychiatrist or that they need mental help, they are simply accepted for their strange beliefs. 

I see no difference from this level of strange/odd, than this guy in these videos, and therefore "judge" them on equal ground (they are both strange, but that's the norm for our race).


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> Which one of the countless statistical studies that generally come around the same percentage is that one?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Probably the only one that shows up when you do a Google search. Now are you going to post some sources or just continue to bullshit in your usual pseudo-troll manner?




M.C said:


> > A religious man says "I see God, not in the trees, but his literal form, I see him and his my lord" - people say "well, that's his personal relationship with God, you should not question it"."
> 
> 
> More making shit up. What did you, copy and paste this from a Snopes article? FFS.
> ...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Probably the only one that shows up when you do a Google search. Now are you going to post some sources or just continue to bullshit in your usual pseudo-troll manner?


Someone is upset. :hug:

You should take things more lightly and not be so serious, also please Google the word trolling to understand the definition, or don't as you seem to not be very good at it.

The sources are out there in abundance, you even found one pretty easily (whichever one that is), it's fairly common knowledge to anyone who studies/is into these type of things.

I'm fairly certain this thread isn't about religion, though, and about how crazy or not crazy this guy is, which I already stated my opinion. If you want more info on the exact specifics of religion percentages and their dogma, again, do more Google and make a different thread. 

edit - I'm not making up anything, people say all the time they see God, nobody tells them to get get mental help or to see a psychiatrist. Also, you assume "god" means the christian god and the christian rules, I'm talking about religious people and their respective God's in general. Hinduism for example has 330 million God's alone.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Or you could stop making things up and actually post facts and not lazy, half-assed troll bait with smileys following every sentence.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Make a proper religious thread in the debate section and I'll be more than glad to post you the sources. This isn't a religious thread though now, is it? 

Also, aren't smiley faces here to use? Again, Google the definition. :thumbsup:


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

M.C said:


> Someone is upset. :hug:
> 
> You should take things more lightly and not be so serious, also please Google the word trolling to understand the definition, or don't as you seem to not be very good at it.
> 
> ...


you still ignore the atheists that believe in/do crazy stuff too. someone having a personal relationship with god doesnt always refer to them literally seeing a man that speaks to them. a personal relationship with god usually means you can feel the presence of a SOURCE... where all thing eminated from... since you dont feel that, you classify everyone who does as delusional

yet you still judge these people the same way as quinn, a guy who makes death threats and is physically capable of carrying them out. i feel like you really have a bone to pick with religious people lol. this dude did something that can get him locked up, if this video was a christian guy spewing about how we should kill gays or whatever, i would feel the same way as i feel about quinn, that he is crazy and that he should be dealt with.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

madrappa said:


> you still ignore the atheists that believe in/do crazy stuff too. someone having a personal relationship with god doesnt always refer to them literally seeing a man that speaks to them. a personal relationship with god usually means you can feel the presence of a SOURCE... where all thing eminated from... since you dont feel that, you classify everyone who does as delusional
> 
> yet you still judge these people the same way as quinn, a guy who makes death threats and is physically capable of carrying them out. i feel like you really have a bone to pick with religious people lol. this dude did something that can get him locked up, if this video was a christian guy spewing about how we should kill gays or whatever, i would feel the same way as i feel about quinn, that he is crazy and that he should be dealt with.


I never said atheists aren't strange/odd. You assume because I'm giving an example that has to do with religion, that I'm saying non-religious are free from being strange/odd. That's not the case, in fact to the contrary, I stated everybody and every group is strange/odd in their own way, which is actually my whole point - I won't judge this guy for his behavior when I can point to so many others and see worse or the same who are accepted just fine.

Also, millions of people have been killed in the name of religion, religion is not some nice pretty thing - this guy hasn't actually killed a single person, has he?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

If this in any way shape or form gets blamed on marijuana I'm gonna be pissed. He clearly has a bong and he's clearly high.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

We need this guy on the Joe Rogan show. Funniest podcast ever.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

M.C said:


> I never said atheists aren't strange/odd. You assume because I'm giving an example that has to do with religion, that I'm saying non-religious are free from being strange/odd. That's not the case, in fact to the contrary, I stated everybody and every group is strange/odd in their own way, which is actually my whole point - I won't judge this guy for his behavior when I can point to so many others and see worse or the same who are accepted just fine.
> 
> Also, millions of people have been killed in the name of religion, religion is not some nice pretty thing - this guy hasn't actually killed a single person, has he?


lol, im trying to say... you should on some level judge this guy and people alike, because they are time bombs and might kill you. no he hasnt killed anyone YET... but very well may, as it shows that there is a percentage of people who end up actually killing people when showing signs like this. your discernment is flawed and I wish for your safety i suppose lol. you know there was a time in every murderers life where they 'hadnt killed anybody yet'... 

and yes im very aware people have been killed in the name of religion. many people have also been killed in the name of 'there is no god so **** it' atheist view. so yeah atheism isnt just some pretty thing... come on man that isnt a good statement to make its like saying:

'you know many people have been killed in the name of the caucasian race being superior, so yes white peoples history is not some nice pretty thing' there is truth to that statement! but do you classify the good with the bad? no, the groups are completely separate, and when people were killed in the name of religion, it is because there are people who have minds with literal disorders and they used the scripture to convince people to carry out these heinous acts. not any different than someone using another method of convincing to make people join a murderous movement e.g. death cults etc...

you should be able to see the difference and steer clear of those who are more prone to violence than others.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

What is this thread about?


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not so smart people thinking this guy is normal and bashing Christians lol :confused03:


Woodenhead said:


> What is this thread about?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont understand what Dana had to do with it all, is he blaming him for his dad beating him up when he was a kid or something? lol


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

^haha thats what i looked into his videos for... 

essentially, he believes there have been a lot of situations in his life that could have made him rich... football, the lawsuit and fighting... (and his stevia revelations). he thinks dana white is another one of the assholes who held him back from being famous because he never recognized him or gave him a shot in the ufc


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> The only thing that is concerning about this is he somehow gained access to a private work phone line.


Death threats should always be taken seriously. You know who gets killed by people who make threats on their lives? People who just blow it off. They usually seem like nothing, but when they turn out to be something, people are damn sure gonna wish they had done the right thing and gotten in touch with the police or someone who could take care of the situation.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

M.C said:


> Make a proper religious thread in the debate section and I'll be more than glad to post you the sources. This isn't a religious thread though now, is it?
> 
> Also, aren't smiley faces here to use? Again, Google the definition. :thumbsup:


In saying this, you do realize that you originally bought up Religion in this thread?


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Death threats should always be taken seriously. You know who gets killed by people who make threats on their lives? People who just blow it off. They usually seem like nothing, but when they turn out to be something, people are damn sure gonna wish they had done the right thing and gotten in touch with the police or someone who could take care of the situation.


exactly. reminds me of the time my dad would walk by this homeless guy in the park day by day and the guy would scream '**** you! you bastard... coward mother fucker... *****' in which my dad would kind of laugh and blow it off... but the day the guy said 'now you fucked up, because im gonna kill you!' as soon as that happened my dad stopped and called the police and reported him..

he grew up in south houston during one if its worst eras, he had to fight for survival almost daily. he has a lot of stories of running from people shooting at him, getting jumped by guys with knifes etc. he's the one who taught me to not just blow shit like this off. thats why i am being kind of hard on MC, its for his safety. he may not have experienced this or is in a safer area where it is less prone to happen. yes not all of them are actually gonna back up their threats, but one day you may regret ignoring it


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Why? Because I'm proving accurate statistics to get my point across?
> 
> You are right, however, we are all a bit strange in our own way (hence, he's normal).


Yeah thats why. *Facepalm*

Did you know they also say 90% of the statistics are made up on the spot???? (How true that is i dont know.) But it sounds pretty legit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think this thread has run its course.


----------

